# buttermilk powder



## vegaschik99

how much do you feed and how often?


----------



## LJSquishy

You will want to feed it daily, about a teaspoon of it sprinkled either on their dry kibble (most dogs love the taste, and it will stick to it no problem) or mixed in plain yogurt or something like that. 

My 2 liked the taste so much that they would lick it off all of their kibble so it would be all wet and I'd have to throw it out...I stopped giving it to them for that reason. lol


----------



## JustUs2

Hahaha Lisa! Yes Gracie really likes the buttermilk powder too...I just sprinkle it over the top of a little bit of lowfat, natural yogurt. I use between 1/2 - 1 tsp powder over about 2 tsp of yogurt. Makes a yummy snack! :biggrin:


----------



## bonniesmom

I've recently started giving it to Bonbon mixed with her yogurt (Fage 0% plain) and she does seem to like it. She doesn't have much staining, 
but being a little obsessive/compulsive about her, I don't want her to have ANY!  I just put a heaping teaspoon in the container of
yogurt and give her about a teaspoon once a day.


----------



## jodublin

i am trying it to suga loves it


----------



## angelgirl599

Is buttermilk powder something I can get a grocery store?


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Aug 3 2009, 07:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812986


> Is buttermilk powder something I can get a grocery store?[/B]


Yep! It's in the baking aisle with the powdered milks, condensed milk, etc. It comes in a little tub similar to the premade cake frosting (only a shorter and wider tub). I paid about $3 for mine. Make sure you refrigerate it after opening!


----------



## angelgirl599

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 3 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812995


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Aug 3 2009, 07:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812986





> Is buttermilk powder something I can get a grocery store?[/B]


Yep! It's in the baking aisle with the powdered milks, condensed milk, etc. It comes in a little tub similar to the premade cake frosting (only a shorter and wider tub). I paid about $3 for mine. Make sure you refrigerate it after opening!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:biggrin: Thank you!!


----------



## Kissi's Mom

I went to buy some today and all I could find was "Buttermilk Blend" is this what I should buy?? Is okay to give to dogs
with sensitive tummies??
Linda


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Aug 3 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813318


> I went to buy some today and all I could find was "Buttermilk Blend" is this what I should buy?? Is okay to give to dogs
> with sensitive tummies??
> Linda[/B]


That is what I have...here is a link to the actual tub I have: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...sa%3DN%26um%3D1

It should be okay for sensitive tummies, although I would probably start with just a tiny sprinkle and gradually work my way up to a full teaspoon -- The buttermilk (and plain yogurt) aid in digestion, so it may actually improve her digestion, who knows!


----------



## Orla

Milo is starting to get tearstains but I don't think I can get buttermilk powder here


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Just my opinion: I think a that a live probiotic (plain yogurt, kefir, or in pill form-refrigerated items) would work better than dried buttermilk, as yogurt, kefir, and probiotic supplements contain LIVE cultures. Dried buttermilk is heated and that usually means the probiotics are killed.


----------



## Snow Man's Mom

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 2 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812826


> You will want to feed it daily, about a teaspoon of it sprinkled either on their dry kibble (most dogs love the taste, and it will stick to it no problem) or mixed in plain yogurt or something like that.
> 
> My 2 liked the taste so much that they would lick it off all of their kibble so it would be all wet and I'd have to throw it out...I stopped giving it to them for that reason. lol[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## Kissi's Mom

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 4 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813422


> Just my opinion: I think a that a live probiotic (plain yogurt, kefir, or in pill form-refrigerated items) would work better than dried buttermilk, as yogurt, kefir, and probiotic supplements contain LIVE cultures. Dried buttermilk is heated and that usually means the probiotics are killed.[/B]


Kissi already takes a probiotic supplement daily so does that mean the buttermilk powder won't help anyway?
Linda


----------

